# Limit on Special Requests?



## SoSu (Dec 9, 2017)

I have fulfilled one of the Level 10 special requests, and I have five requests that are not crafted. I haven?t received any new requests for days, despite having many villagers beyond Level 10. I?m wondering if perhaps there?s a limit to how many requests you can have outstanding. Does anyone else have more than five special requests waiting to craft? 

I?m currently crafting two of them, so if there?s a cap I should find out tomorrow


----------



## J087 (Dec 9, 2017)

I have several villagers past lv10. Haven't crafted any of their favourite items though.
Some however unlock their item on lv15 rather than lv10.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 9, 2017)

^this. It confused me too why the other villagers weren’t making special requests but as J087 says it’s because other villagers unlock at level 15


----------



## SoSu (Dec 9, 2017)

Thanks! That explains a lot. I’ve been trying to bring my lower leveled villagers into my campsite so that no one maxes out at Level 15 yet. I have all the second tier amenities, but I won’t have a third tier amenity built until Monday. I’ll expect a rush on requests next week!


----------



## Bcat (Dec 9, 2017)

SoSu said:


> Thanks! That explains a lot. I’ve been trying to bring my lower leveled villagers into my campsite so that no one maxes out at Level 15 yet. I have all the second tier amenities, but I won’t have a third tier amenity built until Monday. I’ll expect a rush on requests next week!



yeah, I decided to build the third tier cute amenity before the second tier sporty one and I really feel it since all my sporty animals are maxxing out. 
I made a mistake there. Build all the second tier ones before the third one.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 10, 2017)

Yeah villagers unlock at different stages, I thought it was at ten as that is when Goldie, Apollo, and Cherry all gave me theirs to craft but then I had a few other villagers maxed and I didn't get any requests. Just got to be patient.


----------

